# Dressage girth size



## vicm2509 (15 April 2008)

I am about to buy a dressage saddle and wanted to order a girth at the same time but not sure what size to get. His standard girth on his GP is 50 inches.


----------



## dianchi (15 April 2008)

how longs a piece of string????
dnt think there is a standard answer. When i was at the tackshop i was told to visualise my horse wear the saddle!!!
Sounds mad but actually was pretty close at 22"


----------



## amandathepanda (15 April 2008)

I would guess and buy a cheap synthetic girth until you get the saddle and and can measure it properly.  Although they all have long straps, different dressage saddles straps seem to finish in different places so until you have the saddle it is difficult to be accurate.  How big is your horse and what type is he?


----------



## _daisy_ (15 April 2008)

i think i was told its half of your current girth size, however my big girls girth is a 56inch girth and has a 30inch dressage girth. My other mare is about right on the calculation as she takes a 44/46inch and has a 22inch dressage girth


----------



## vicm2509 (15 April 2008)

I am thinking perhaps around the 30" mark as his normal girth is towards the larger end of the scale. I can always send it back, its just I want to be able to try the saddle on, no one has one I can borrow so I will need to order one.


----------



## vicm2509 (15 April 2008)

I am just going to get a cheap Cottage Craft one for a tenner. He is an IDxTB and is 16.3 (horse in siggy)


----------



## amandathepanda (15 April 2008)

30 inch is huge!  I use 28 inch on my 17 hand chunky warmblood and a 26 inch on my 16.2 warmblood.  I would say opt for a 26 inch as if it is too long you wont be able to ride on the saddle but if it is too short you can put it lower down on the girth straps andd be able to ride in the new saddle.


----------



## fairhill (15 April 2008)

My standard girth is 52", and the dressage one is 26". 

I reckon 26" would be about right for yours too


----------



## vicm2509 (15 April 2008)

Gosh I am glad I asked now. Really have no idea as I have never used a dressage saddle on him before. I will go for 26 then


----------



## Santa_Claus (15 April 2008)

general rule i have always followed is take normal girth size and take off 20" normally works! sometimes you want to go bit shorter but depends on the saddle. If you already have saddle it is easy to measure if you have a helper just place string under belly to desired point on girth straps then measure said bit of string!


----------



## CalliChristmasTree (18 April 2009)

My horse is a 50" standard girth and  i have recently bought a dressage saddle and dressage girth. Guessed at the girth size and went for 30".
Fits perfect


----------

